# Long guard counters



## fireemile

How to counter long guard in:

1) Orthodox vs Southpaw 
2) Orthodox vs Orthodox OR Southpaw vs Southpaw

Athlete that uses long guard often:
Rory MacDonald, Jon Jones


----------



## Joabbuac

Check the hands. 

Also Gus did a good job, taking small lateral movements and sticking Gus with the jab.


----------

